# Portable



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I'm just starting to do research on different portables. I like the Clams and the Frabills. I am leaning towards a Frabill 6120 Trekker Portable Ice Shelter. It is cheaper then a most Clams and seems to be good. Waht are some of the goods and bads about this shelter? Is it made of good material so it doesn't rip?

Shootnmiss09


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Are the Frabill's made out of good material and last a lomg time? I was just wondering before I purchase one. I am either gonna get the Trekker or the Prowler.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I can't speak on behalf of Frabils or Otters. Both of them look like quality products. I can speak on behalf of the Fish Trap products. I have a Fish Trap Pro and a Clam 5600. The Pro really works well and the material is a little bit stronger thant the Frabil I think. I'm actually the third owner of the Clam 5600 and it has some wear and tear, but it's probably 15 years old and still works well when I do use it.

Make sure you get a sled, that's the most important thing. As long as you can keep the wind out and set up a little heater, you'll stay plenty warm so mobility is really the key.


----------

